# Richmond VA - Central VA



## BWS Landscaping (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking for guys in Richmond and central Virginia to network with. I'm going to need a few guys in case I get in a bind this winter. 

I'm also available to travel when Richmond isn't getting any snow/ice. 

-Brad


----------



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

Are you looking for on an as needed basis or looking to lock into contracts?


----------

